# The Medal IS BACK HOME!



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

BROTHER! Whatcha gonna do when the pitbullaholics come bitin down ON U!









Heres Kg's after losin the medal to the rightful owner


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Look how shinny it is i missed it









thanks for edit


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thats not the right medal the ribbon is blue LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats not the right medal the ribbon is blue LOL


lol u right


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha fool your lucky, I just been having a hard time last few days so when Im feelin better you know ill get it back.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Battle of the nerds............... LMAO


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha fool your lucky, I just been having a hard time last few days so when Im feelin better you know ill get it back.


NOt this time I've hired some people to watch over it:roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

David and pals


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> David and pals


lollll

this is kg..tryin to get the medal back









Oh and plus..she loves us


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I do lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha you two crack me up. medal looks good tho aye


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> hahaha you two crack me up. medal looks good tho aye


lol it looks way better on me lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> lol it looks way better on me lmao


all i have on is my medal,,,:welcome:.ladies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> all i have on is my medal,,,:welcome:.ladies


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

David's all suited up and ready OH its ON


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

10 bucks says you cant keep it for a week.

(\ /)
( . . )
C(..)(..)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I won't take you up on that offer lol. but I bet you a million dollars u won't have it today ..mUAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

HOW IN THE WORLD! lol u took that medal back quick ahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Told you so.haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for taking my medal and polishing it. I'll let you wear it again soon. lol


----------

